# Lock & Dam Pictures



## Whitebassfisher

Many have asked questions about where the old lock & dam is. I though I would post some pictures of it, even though many have been shown before.

One pic shows the overview of the L & D while looking north from the west bank. Notice the boat up near the spillway, it is a john type boat with one of the fishermen standing up, which gives you perspective. Another pic is from almost the exact same spot, but taken about 5 or 6 weeks later with a little more water in the river, LOL! Then of course an old pic of the boat cart and one of the cart track. This lock & dam is easily seen from the Hwy 7 bridge about 19 miles east of Centerville by looking north.


----------



## johnmyjohn

Mr. Burns is not wearing his red sweat pants. I think I liked it better the way it was back then. Good pics Don.


----------



## lotsofline

*couple of question about L&D???*

How can someone check on the river height and flow? What is the best hieght to fish there, i am thinking when its low? How far is the bridge to the lock and dam? Do think you can kayak from there and anchor and fish? Were would be the closet boat ramp, my boat would be a pain to put on that rack and how far would the run be?

THANK YOU FOR THE INFO


----------



## Whitebassfisher

River height & flow here: Check Trinity Rv nr Crockett under the Trinity river watershed at this site http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/current/?type=flow

The best time for fishing the lock & dam itself is when the river is low. If the river is high, creeks which feed into the river are good fishing.

The distance from bridge to the L & D is several hundred yards maybe, I was fairly close to the bridge when I took the overview of the L & D pictures.

In low water conditions a kayak would be great. The nearest public ramp I am aware of is under the hwy 21 bridge which I think to be about 35 river miles, but you would not make it in low water conditions.


----------



## lotsofline

One more question. first thank you for the info. What would be low and what would be high? I am thinking 8.25ft is low.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

You are fairly accurate; check this thread for more info: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=192818


----------



## shadslinger

Good pics Donald, the river was supposed to be locked and dammed all the way to Dallas and commercial barges would be coming up from the gulf. They built a few of them and then ran out of money, that is the only one that I have seen but I think there are more on the river somewhere.


----------



## elpescador24

nice pics don.i have seen the river as such in the years i have fish it..


----------

